# Big wood



## Fsyxxx (Sep 16, 2015)

asking for some input, now I have a big boy lathe I want some big wood to turn on it. As an urban dweller I can't just go cut my neighbors trees down, that makes them unhappy. Do any of you folks have tree survives that you can get green wood from? If so, how do you go about it? Do you pay them? I've offered crews cash if they'll call me but never happens. What's the trick?


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 16, 2015)

Look for downed trees, then ask if you can have a few chunks. I personally would not offer $$$. If you can establish a relation with a tree service, so much the better. Let your friends & relatives know you want wood, too. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 16, 2015)

Try to get in touch with your local turning clubs, they can be a great resource for hearing about downed and available trees.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 16, 2015)

Check firewood sellers in your area, they might be worth visiting, they usually throw crotches and other gnarly stuff to the side cause they are hard to split, great for turning though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Tree service guys are not going to call you...you need to either call em weekly or show up at their shop. Offer the owner or the lead man/foreman/guy in charge a nice but rugged pen after they let you pick through their stuff a couple of times. 

Also...if you have a state forest near you, you can get a permit to take downed trees. 

If you can find out where the town dumps their debris from storms and regular tree maintenance that's a good spot too....


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2015)

Never cut your neighbor's trees down. Go a couple of streets over. 

Other than that the best advice is to tell all your family and friends what you're looking for. You'd be surprised but that's almost certainly going to be your best source. The more you tell the more you increase your finds. Most of your family/friends will respond like _"Oh, ok. Well I never hear about downed trees but I'll keep an eye out...." _but you'll be hearing from them sooner or later, and don't be surprised as you're making calls if you strike gold right away. Just because they know you turn doesn't mean they know you're looking for logs. If you call 20 family or friends someone is likely going to say _"Oh I have a friend/uncle/brother/boss who needs a tree removed..." _

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2015)

Look in the craigslist "free" section, there is always free wood around here. It is usually cut into firewood length but that's ok for turnin.


----------



## justallan (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm finding that most every little town has a yard sale site nowadays and join all of the ones within 50-100 miles of here. I regularly post "in search of" adds on them and generally do pretty good.
BONUS TIP: Post your adds on these sites when folks need money. It seems some people will do more for money when they are hungry. The next few days until the 1st of the month is your best bet.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 23, 2015)

I get some stuff from our local compost site BUT check if there are rules in your city (Some cities are OK with you dropping trees off but get cranky when people take them for some reason...)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the ideas, I'm on the hunt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 27, 2015)

We have a radio show called the trading post. A woman called and said she had a tree to be taken down for the wood. All I could think about is trouble if something went wrong. I'm an old guy and probably fussy in my old age but unless I have liability insurance I wouldn't cut anyone's tree down. Wood on the ground is another matter.
We had a tornado go through and Amish neighbors came and took firewood. It was great to have it cleaned up but there were as many as eight of them cutting with no ear protection, face protection and barefoot. I'm glad that's over. I doubt our homeowners insurance would have covered an accident and I doubt they're insured.
So, I'd do what Kevin suggests. You'd be amazed at what people will come up with.


----------

